# Shipping from India to Uganda



## Miller_ST (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I am from Switzerland.

I am in India now and I work a lot of in charity projects. Before I get retired I wanted to donate canva rolls and colours to an orphanage in Uganda. 

I have found companies and everything was clear. But then I have looked to the shipping costs from India to Uganda. Oh my god. It is so expensive. Only the shipping price is 3 times higher than the prices for materials. There is no company in whole Africa which produces canva rolls. Only China, India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. 

Can someone help me to find shipping companies who transports the parcel cheaper? 
The German DHL for example would transport it for a good price from India to Switzerland. But there is no shipping line to Uganda. Most of shipping companies do not deliver Uganda.

So does someone knows how to ship donation parcels from India to Uganda without paying much money? The shipping has not to be fast. It can be with ship or air freight. But it should be exagerated expensive. 

Warm Regards


----------

